# 1990 Burstner A620



## cargers (Jul 24, 2014)

Here are some pictures of our Citroen C25 turbo diesel based Burstner A620 LHD
We have done lots of work upgrading the motorhome including
leather range rover seats
Dashboard and cab area now black instead of original brown
new sink, hob, laminate worktops and splashbacks
new table and gas cupboard laminate tops
all cupboards and fridge re covered in grey laminate
rear dinette converted to permenant bed
toilet cupboards stripped out and replaced with lightweight baskets and shelving
all seats and over cab bed re upholstered
LED lighting fitted over kitchen and in toilet/shower room
new carpet fitted in cab
reversing camera fitted
We are now in the process of updating the outside with a repaint and some go faster stripes. Hope you like it all
Ian


----------



## K9d (Jul 24, 2014)

Looks good, that's a lot of screens you have up front there 
Do your seats swivel, captains seats, I would like to replace the seats in my 1988 Fiat Ducato based Hymer so some input from someone who's done it would be useful.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jul 24, 2014)

When you've finished, you can come and update ours if you feel like it


----------



## antiqueman (Jul 24, 2014)

*cinema*

is it surround sound as well as viewing lol. I must buy a gadget:juggle:


----------



## kenspain (Jul 24, 2014)

Looks good I always say you cant beat the old ones you have given it a new life good luck to you :wave:


----------



## nickit (Jul 24, 2014)

*Looks good!*

We did a similar thing when we renovated our '95 Compass drifter, upholstery and curtains made a big difference as did some new lino.
Nice work.


----------



## K9d (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm thinking of replacing them with different seats not Fiat ones, figure all the one for sale will be as worn out as mine are.
I have taken my drivers seat out before and drilled a new locating hole so that the seat locks in place slightly angled towards the centre so that my legs and feet line up with the pedals better.


----------



## cargers (Jul 24, 2014)

*New seats*

I removed the old seats which were the3 seater ones because you could not get from the cab into the habitaion area. We got some leather range rover ones because they had manual adjusters. Modern seats are mostly electric nowadays so you would have to sort out a supply to each seat . Our seats do not swivel and are quite a bit taller than standard so I had to remove the seat rails/brackets and fabricate some smaller ones. 
The screens are reversiing camera on the left, 7" truck satnav and also a dash cam that records as soon as ignition is switched on. Inside and outside temperatures, the tv/dvd system has got speakers at the rear so we can watchtv while kids are sleeping above cab.
Ian


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 24, 2014)

That's a nice looking van.


----------



## K9d (Jul 24, 2014)

I'd love to get some seats from an Alfa 166 in mine, they are amazingly comfortable , but I also like having two arm rests which they wouldn't have


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 24, 2014)

Van looks very modern inside good job, van looks good.


----------



## cargers (Aug 22, 2014)

*New paint job*

Here are some shots of the repainted motorhome, just got to decide on what graphics to use. Also a couple of the race bike carrier.
 Ian


----------



## cargers (Aug 22, 2014)

*old paint job*

I forgot to post a before picture of the paint job.
 Ian


----------



## Beemer (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks a very nice job, inside and out now.  I am still trying to convince my wife that the garage on our van is not for push bikes, but a motorbike.  I see you have not had that problem .


----------



## cargers (Aug 22, 2014)

*race bike*

I race my Yamaha in sprint events like the Thundersprint and Cholmondeley Pagaent of Power where I also ride  on a 1956 Norton Dominator sidecar. 
Ian


----------

